# Chicago Cutlery



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I participate in surveys to earn points for prizes online. I've been saving up the points to get something nice (Yes, they do send the prizes, I've already gotten several). I almost have enough for a set of knives from Chicago Cutlery. Are these decent knives? I really want a new chef's knife but don't have a lot of extra cash at the moment to put into it I welcome any opinions on this!

Here's what the set includes:
*Wood 25-Piece Knife Set*
Chicago Cutlery wooden knife set includes: 3" Parer 
4" Vegetable Slicer 
5" Utility 
6" Boning 
8" Bread 
8" Slicer 
8" Chef 
Kitchen Shears 
Wood Block 
6-Pc. Kitchen Tool Set 
Cutting Board 
6" Fork 
4" Tomato 
3" Cheese Knife 
Six 4 1/2" Steak knives


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, they're not that good anymore. There was a time they were a decent economy line of knives but that time has passed.

Phil


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. A friend told me she got some years ago and loved them but I didn't know since I've never seen anyone else mention them.

All I have right now is a Farberware set. It's not good but I use the chef's knife every single day. I really want a good one! Guess I need to keep saving up my pennies. lol


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nope, that file is on your hard drive, not the internet. Can't see it, sorry.

Phil


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

check out forschner/victorinox there affordable and hold up well and are very nice


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry about that Phil! I just copied and pasted the image and that's what it gave me. OOPS! You have to be a member to see that image so I guess I can't actually show it to you.

Adamm, thanks for the info! I'll do some searching and see what I can find.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Both CR and CI gave the Forschners very high marks and, IIRC both rated them a Best Buy.

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got some Forschner knives, and have had them for at least 25 years. They are excellent - I like some of them even more than my more expensive knives.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Some years ago there used to be a butcher shop in Berkeley, CA. It was called Lenny's, but we also called the place Leonardo de Meatci, butcher to the gods (in fact, some customers went so far as to make a banner saying that and Lenny hung it on the wall behind the meat counter). Lenny's was the best butcher shop I'd ever encountered. To a man, all the butchers used Forschner knives. In fact, they even sold 'em if you asked nicely. I bought one, and while it was quite a bit less expensive than subsequently purchased knives, it's still the best when it comes to holding an edge and ease of sharpening. I'd have no problem replacing every knife in my block with comparable Forschner knife.

In fact, the guy who sharpens my knives, and who has many of the same knives that I have, really likes my Forschner, and always makes a favorable comment when he gets hold of it.

Go with a Forschner if you want good, affordable quality.

Shel


----------

